# εκφορά



## Carolyn (Jun 4, 2008)

Να 'μαι πάλι!!

Η θεωρία του «κοινωνικού φύλου» (gender), το οποίο εκλαμβάνεται ως κοινωνική *εκφορά *του «βιολογικού φύλου» (sex), αναδύθηκε ως κριτικός αντίλογος της φεμινιστικής θεωρίας στον οντολογικό, επιστημολογικό και πολιτικό κοινό τόπο του θεμελιωμένου στη φύση φύλου, ο οποίος νομιμοποιούσε και εδραίωνε την ανδρική κυριαρχία.

Ξέρω ότι εκφορά λόγου = articulation, αλλά σκέτο εκφορά;;;;

Μετά από σκέψη:
Μήπως είναι manifestation?


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2008)

Η «εκφορά» είναι καλή όταν σημαίνει διατύπωση. Εδώ θα ήταν καλύτερη η «εκδοχή». Αλλά και για το «κοινωνικό» θα προτιμούσα «κοινωνιολογικό».

Οπότε προτείνω:
the sociological version of
the sociological counterpart of


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 4, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η «εκφορά» είναι καλή όταν σημαίνει διατύπωση. Εδώ θα ήταν καλύτερη η «εκδοχή». Αλλά και για το «κοινωνικό» θα προτιμούσα «κοινωνιολογικό».
> 
> Οπότε προτείνω:
> the sociological version of
> the sociological counterpart of



Sounds like the text needs to be rewritten and then translated... ;)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 5, 2008)

*Εκφορά*

Ωραίο κείμενο...

Ίσως και social (sociological) expression. Μ' αρέσει και το counterpart που λέει ο Nickel.


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 5, 2008)

Συγγνώμη, Νίκελ, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω από πού προκύπτει το κοινωνιολογικό. Το gender εκφράζει την κοινωνική (και πολιτισμική) διαμόρφωση και θεμελίωση της ταυτότητας, δεν είναι κοινωνιολογική έννοια. Κοινώς, η ανάλυση των ταυτοτήτων άντρας, γυναίκα κλπ πρέπει να βασίζεται σε κοινωνικά κριτήρια και όχι σε βιολογικά. Αν δεν σας αρέσει η κοινωνική εκφορά, που είναι ίσως λίγο ιδιαίτερη σύναψη, ενναλακτικές προτάσεις είναι η διάσταση και η έκφανση. Για μένα η απόδοση expresses/designates the social dimension/articulation of sex είναι επαρκέστατη. 
Επίσης, δεν είμαι καθόλου βέβαιος για την επιλογή του counterpart, καθώς προϋποθέτει ταυτότητα, δηλαδή την ταύτιση του βιολογικού με το κοινωνικό φύλο. Από την άλλη η χρισημότητα του gender είναι ακριβώς η εισαγωγή της διαφοράς, η διαφοροποίηση από τις εξουσιαστικές νόρμες που ορίζουν τα βιολογικά ορισμένα φύλα.

Προσθήκη: άλλη μια πρόταση για την εκφορά είναι το grounding.


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 5, 2008)

Για να γίνω λίγο πιο κατανοητός, γιατί το αναθεματισμένο το γράψιμο ποτέ δεν θα το μάθω: Η έννοια του ντζέντερ δεν περιορίζεται μόνο στον λόγο της κοινωνιολογίας, αλλά διαπερνά και άλλα πεδία. Επίσης η πρόταση το ντζέντερ είναι η κοινωνική εκδοχή του σεξ υποδηλώνει, ή έτσι το καταλαβαίνω τουλάχιστον, ότι υπάρχει ο όρος-ομπρέλα, το φύλο, που αναλύεται στα συστατικά του μέρη σεξ και ντζέντερ. Όμως, η έννοια του ντζέντερ έρχεται να διευρύνει αυτή του σεξ, η οποία είναι περιοριστική. Συνεπώς, κάτι που εμπεριέχει κάτι άλλο, δεν μπορεί να είναι εκδοχή του. Τα λέω καλά ή χάθηκε η λογική αλληλουχία;


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2008)

Σε καταλαβαίνω. Δεν διαφωνώ με το πρώτο, αλλά δεν θα συμφωνήσω με το δεύτερο (subset). Αντιλαμβάνομαι καλύτερα το _expresses the social dimension of_ και είναι πιο πιστό στο πρωτότυπο από το δικό μου.


----------

